# What is the primary reason you own guns?



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Just a simple question. I know guns are used for a lot of different reasons, just wanting to see what's most popular.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

A combination of 3 so I can't answer


----------



## Dragsmoker (Aug 15, 2011)

All three and plus its our right.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm with the others. Need to add "it is our right" to the poll, then add the selection of "all of the above" ... then I can answer accurately.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Why, need a reason; its our right.

This is like asking why guys like to fish or tune their cars.

I frankly don't have an express reason why, but its a combination of all the above minus hunting.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Add an "All of the above" option and I'll click that.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

because I can


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Ditto. All of the above.

I own rifles for hunting, protection and sporting purposes.
I own shotguns for hunting, protection and sporting purposes.
I own hand guns for protection and sporting purposes.

And as a big bonus, I own all of them because it really pisses off the anti gun, whack job, liberals.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

Yes to the question

also the smirk of being a Vegan, Atheist, Liberal D-bag.:thumbsup: just kidding I used to be a vegan.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm not saying you need a reason just curious. I think if I owned a gun it would be for all 4 but primarily would be used for hunting and protection while hunting. I'm all for the good guys having more guns than the bad guys though. I think a basic shotgun would be a good start for me. I can hunt about anything with it I guess. I have too bad of a temper to have a concealed handgun, think it would lead to more harm than good but have no problem with ya'll packin.


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

Because I can !!!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

bigrick said:


> I'm not saying you need a reason just curious. I think if I owned a gun it would be for all 4 but primarily would be used for hunting and protection while hunting. I'm all for the good guys having more guns than the bad guys though. I think a basic shotgun would be a good start for me. I can hunt about anything with it I guess. I have too bad of a temper to have a concealed handgun, think it would lead to more harm than good but have no problem with ya'll packin.


*You got me thinking now. Are there any other members on here that don't own a gun? I guess I just assumed if you were over 18 and on this forum you had at least one gun, but I guess that was wrong.*


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

beacuse everyone else has one and I'm not sure I "trust" them all the time.....


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I grew up on the water, not in the woods so I never really needed 1. Most of the hunting I've done has been on private property with a friends gun. Back then keeping things legal wasn't much of a worry, but now that I can get in trouble I'm going to get the proper permits, licenses , ect.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

All of our guns were lost in an unfortunate series of events.  I do however believe that gun ownership is an important right that should be exercised by all qualified/responsible Americans.:thumbsup:


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

I to was going to hit all choices but the voting pole doesnt allow you to vote showing you had more than one purpose in mind,, I will take it this thread will be used in the election ,,,,,Ya only get one choice,,,, LOL ... olecarver


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I picked hunting, but only because I enjoy it more. I carry one or two on my person all the time and have a couple spread out in my house for protection. I have a couple that I guess you would say I collect because I will only rarely ever shoot them I just really like them so I'm keeping them. As far as sporting purposes, I don't go to ranges or anything but I will go out plinking with a 22 or whatever I happen to have a couple extra boxes of ammo of and just shoot whatever crosses my path in the wods like magnolia flowers, pinecones, bee hives, bones, and well whatever else I feel like shooting that day. I don't do that too often but by a kid a red Ryder BB gun when he's little and you hook him for life


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

No option fer all around GUN NUT!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Because owning a cop is too expensive.


----------

